# charge controller question



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Is it possible to hook two charge controllers to one battery bank.
we have a 600 watt set of panels with a 40 Amp charge controller which is a bit too small. Instead of buying a charge controller that is 100 amp can I hook up the 40 amp I have and add a 60 amp or just two 60 amp controllers?
Any thought?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I have 3 on my bank.....2-60/amp and 1-80amp.....so, yes, it's no problem to do what you want.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Any tricks or anything I should know before i screw up.
How did you wire it?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Simply wire in parallel. Panels to charge controller #1, to battery bank.....with disconnecting means on either side of the controller (as I would assume you have it now ) 

Then the exact same arrangement for subsequent controllers. When you get to the battery bank, simply lug the controller wires/terminals on top each other onto the battery bank terminals.

Here's my setup on 2 arrays:

Used a two pole 60amp fused disconnect, one pole per array ( on the positive, both negatives simply feed on thru that box ). Then to the east/west controllers ( Outback 60amp )....then to a 60amp Square D breaker in the small panel tucked under the AC Flexware box ( Square D panel marked 24v DC only )










From the Square D panel breakers, then to the battery terminals.

I have disconnects on either side of the charge controller to A: protect the controller B: So I can power it up or down w/o having to remove battery connections. ( Installed per Outback recommendations )


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have two 60 amp Xantrex charge controllers. I also have the Xantrex distribution panel which makes it really easy. The two charge controllers are wired to breakers in the dist. panel and from there to the batteries. I need to figure out how to post pictures on here.


----------

